# Fixing the hazard light button - it is pushed in



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Left my girlfriend in the car yesterday when I went in to pay for petrol and (force of habit) locked the car as I walked away. She set the alarm off by moving around inside and ,in a panic, hit the hazard light switch to try to turn the lights off when they started flashing.

Somehow she has managed to push the button all the way in (about an inch from the surface of the dashboard) - although she only touched in "lightly"!!

Any ideas how I can get behind this to try to push it back out? Through an air vent mabe?


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Found hopefully the answer...

http://www.wak-tt.com/dashswitches/Audi ... 20cake.htm


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

dont think there is space behind the vents to get there 









plus you need to release a retaining band push it back and then clip it back

pics and instruction link here, radio out and attack from underneath
http://www.wak-tt.com/dashswitches/dashswitches.htm


----------



## dr0m (Aug 29, 2009)

The exact same thing happened to me but in my case it was my mum who pushed the button all the way in. I guess she panicked a bit when the alarm went off and tried to turn it off by pushing the hazard button 

Then again, it should have never happened. This is just ridiculous and Audi should be ashamed of their tacky cars.


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

changed mine the other week, it had developed the intermittant clicking noise that seems to happen on some cars.

1. Stereo released and out as far as you can get.
2. Stick your hand in and feel around in the "roof" of where the stereo hole is, you are trying to feel for a plastic strip about 20mm deep and about the whole width of the hole. The strip flicks down from the front of the car to the rear.
3. Once strip is down the buttons can move freely, push the button back into the hole so it fully locates.
4. Click the strip back up.
5. Stereo back in, jobs a good un.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

dr0m said:


> The exact same thing happened to me but in my case it was my mum who pushed the button all the way in. I guess she panicked a bit when the alarm went off.
> 
> Then again, it should have never happened. This is just ridiculous and Audi should be ashamed of their tacky cars.


Well I have to admit I have never heard the TT be called tacky, especially by another forum member!!!

You would be surprised how hard people hit things when panicking, not that I quite understand what the pressing of the hazard switch has to do with the turning off the alarm :?


----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

elrao said:


> Left my girlfriend in the car yesterday when I went in to pay for petrol and (force of habit) locked the car as I walked away. She set the alarm off by moving around inside and ,in a panic, hit the hazard light switch to try to turn the lights off when they started flashing.
> 
> Somehow she has managed to push the button all the way in (about an inch from the surface of the dashboard) - although she only touched in "lightly"!!
> 
> Any ideas how I can get behind this to try to push it back out? Through an air vent mabe?


EXACT thing happened to me!!! Bloody girls!!!

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=173763 :lol: :lol:

Daz


----------



## Adam_P (Jun 9, 2010)

Perhaps the big learning curve from everyone doing this is not to lock people into your car in the first place... :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Adam_P said:


> Perhaps the big learning curve from everyone doing this is not to lock people into your car in the first place... :wink:


Or at least turn the internal sensors off :wink:

Cue the question what, where and how :lol:


----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> Adam_P said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps the big learning curve from everyone doing this is not to lock people into your car in the first place... :wink:
> ...


Button in between boot and fuel cap release!! 

It was the first time I had properly walked away from my car leaving her in there, force of habit to lock the car!!!


----------



## dr0m (Aug 29, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> dr0m said:
> 
> 
> > The exact same thing happened to me but in my case it was my mum who pushed the button all the way in. I guess she panicked a bit when the alarm went off.
> ...


In one year time I have had the following fixed:

- blown head gasket 
- water pump
- turbo kit
- cracked exhaust manifold 
- thermostat 
- 3 x coolant temperature sensor
- lock as the window stopped dropping
- driver's side seat heating stopped working 
- hazard lights button pushed in 
- leaky power steering pipe after getting completely rusted 
- squeaky rear suspension 
- voltage regulator
- break light switch
- 2 x coil pack
- brake discs 
- rear shock absorbers

How can I not call Audi tacky, huh? No matter what, I will never ever buy anything from VW/Audi.


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

I just did this!!!!! Lol I dont have keys to pull the stereo out with though


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Jees how hard are you guys/gals hitting the hazzard button?


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Gazzer said:


> Jees how hard are you guys/gals hitting the hazzard button?


It wasnt hard at all lol... but im used to having to smack the hazard warning light because of my previous car (FRENCH)
I rang audi they said bring it down at 230 they will push it back out ... if I had keys I would do it myself but I cant find them


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> Jees how hard are you guys/gals hitting the hazzard button?


it usually because the last person to change the hazzard switch didnt lock the retaining clip on the lip of the hazzard switch properly to stop it going back.... easy fix if you can get the radio out.


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

I refuse to do it incase I scratch something or snap something off!!! not gonna be happy if I did that ill wait 1 houra and audi can do it lol


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

One of my heated seat switches has done this.  unfortunately I can't fix it as iv got an aftermarket alpine headunit and it seems fairly locked in. I had the facia surrounds out, and the cage was visible, an no amount of wiggling and pulling was getting that unit out...not really sure what to do about it now! 

Jack


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

For next time:- :roll: 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ford-Audi-Merce ... radio+keys

Also read John's post, it's very useful for this task.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=74756&p=2523906&hilit=flasher+fix#p2523906


----------



## jakon316 (May 22, 2011)

JAMason said:


> One of my heated seat switches has done this.  unfortunately I can't fix it as iv got an aftermarket alpine headunit and it seems fairly locked in. I had the facia surrounds out, and the cage was visible, an no amount of wiggling and pulling was getting that unit out...not really sure what to do about it now!
> 
> Jack


If you got an aftermarket stereo cage which I did then you may just have to break the cage and twist it out and replace it with another depending on how well it was fitted, cost me £10 for a new Alpine 1


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

jakon316 said:


> JAMason said:
> 
> 
> > One of my heated seat switches has done this.  unfortunately I can't fix it as iv got an aftermarket alpine headunit and it seems fairly locked in. I had the facia surrounds out, and the cage was visible, an no amount of wiggling and pulling was getting that unit out...not really sure what to do about it now!
> ...


Think I will take it halfrauds to have a look at for me. Last thing I want to do Is bend and break anything getting it out. Needs to come out for a few jobs to be honest!

Jack


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Does it not say how to in the manual?

http://www.alpine.be/belgium_fr/support ... anual.html _(sorry couldn't find it n English, but you get the idea_.)


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

it will be the security tabs locking the head unit in place, you will need something very thin slid in either side to hold them in place before they catch on the unit.


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

took it to audi was done in 5 mins for FREE lol one of the only things they will do free apart from their health check I bet 

They left the head unit keys in the car too..... should I give them back lol?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

maryanne1986 said:


> took it to audi was done in 5 mins for FREE lol one of the only things they will do free apart from their health check I bet
> 
> They left the head unit keys in the car too..... should I give them back lol?


yes or the next poor sod will be charged for it


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Gazzer said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> > took it to audi was done in 5 mins for FREE lol one of the only things they will do free apart from their health check I bet
> ...


because im a good girl I gave them back  clear conscience


----------



## jakon316 (May 22, 2011)

Good to hear an Audi garage do this for free its very easily fixed especially if you have the original concert stereo


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

T3RBO said:


> Adam_P said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps the big learning curve from everyone doing this is not to lock people into your car in the first place... :wink:
> ...


Underneath the heater control in the slide pocket :wink:


----------



## jakon316 (May 22, 2011)

I'm surprised tbh someone has a mk1 TT with a working alarm


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

It might not work now as the reply was posted back in 2010 :lol:
This thread was started 7 years ago


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

markypoo said:


> It might not work now as the reply was posted back in 2010 :lol:
> This thread was started 7 years ago


same old faces though mark.......that is good to see


----------



## djsmudge (Apr 24, 2011)

My alarm is still the original one, from what i can see, and still works 

Though my seat heater pushes in, i have to leave it popped out, which just looks weird lol


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

My alarm still works and is original too. it is the new design though which is s'posed to last longer?


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> My alarm still works and is original too. it is the new design though which is s'posed to last longer?


What longer than ten years hahaha will the car last that long :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Kprincess said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> > My alarm still works and is original too. it is the new design though which is s'posed to last longer?
> ...


I do hope so! So where's yours? 
I assume it's not back yet as you haven't been locked up for multiple assault/GBH!  :lol:

Or are you texting from Holloway? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > Skeee said:
> ...


 :lol: am I tht bad [smiley=bigcry.gif]

She's back tomorrow fingers crossed


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Make sure you take some one with you when you collect, so:-
a) they witness what is said and condition etc and
b) to restrain you and take the baseball bat off you before you use it!


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Skeee said:


> Make sure you take some one with you when you collect, so:-
> a) they witness what is said and condition etc and
> b) to restrain you and take the baseball bat off you before you use it!


Love the baseball bats 

Too funny skeee :lol:

I wish they would just fix my car like they should have in the first place and not make me go through all this headache :twisted:


----------



## Marti4578 (May 6, 2013)

My Mam has just done mine about 30 minutes ago! I am seeing a pattern here it's all Women that have done this!

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

yup my wife did mine off out to do mine now did it about 6 months ago lol.


----------

